# Daves sons birthday



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Mar 6, 2011)

I really felt bad for Dave since he missed his sons birthday. I know I would never miss my sons birthday...NEVER EVER! But who has a child's birthday on Friday afternoon. Like I said if this show were real I would feel terrible for him


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 6, 2011)

I certainly would never schedule my son's birthday on a Friday.


----------



## Country1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, total drama BS...
Dude has the whole weekend off and the kid's B-day party is on Friday afternoon?.. Yeah... I call BS!.. And the wife was falling for it...:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Mar 7, 2011)

I remember when I was one my dad missed my birthday. Probably the biggest birthday in a kid’s life, well next to actually being borne. If he had just come home for my party before knocking over that liquor store, those other people probably wouldn’t have gotten shot. Oh well, what can you do.


----------



## Country1 (Mar 7, 2011)

If he was really worried about getting home to his kids party, he should have took his hands out of his pockets and got to work on fixing the yader with DJ.

What about that fake dialog between Gabe and DJ last night?.. Almost as bad as last weeks fake fight between Coatsy and the loud mouth rigging slinger when the tail hold pulled... Rolling around in the slash like a couple of kindergardeners...


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Mar 7, 2011)

Last night there was a shot, I forgot which crew, not Alaska or Florida/swamp. It was a wide shot that showed about 20-30 guys out there. So what do those History Chanel bozos do, pick five guys to film while everyone else logs? You see trucks leaving the site, and lots of logs on the landing, but how does that happen when you are fighting about slugs. That is the stuff I want to see, boring logging, trees felled, bucked, loaded, and maybe even some unloading and mill time. Not banana slug sandwiches. I’ve already had those.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 7, 2011)

You don't know about Dave, he doesn't strike me as the sharpest tool in the shed.
The whole show is a joke. The way they portray loggers make them all look like 3rd grade dropouts. 
It even makes us firewood hacks look like scholars.lol
I need to contact them and see if I can get a firewood show, we'll look as stupid as they need us too and laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## Aaron441 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Firewoood show*

Just get a boat and a winch and fish your firewood out of the river. Might take a couple years to get dry enough to burn though.


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Mar 8, 2011)

Aaron441 said:


> Just get a boat and a winch and fish your firewood out of the river. Might take a couple years to get dry enough to burn though.


 
There you go, we could film it in Michigan, lots of wood underwater there.


----------



## Aaron441 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm in. When do we start?


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Mar 8, 2011)

Aaron441 said:


> I'm in. When do we start?


 
Well, according to ax men, we will need a small boat, some guns, at least one working saw, a dog, a stupid person we can pick on, and some diving gear.


----------



## Skip17 (Mar 8, 2011)

Fish for firewood! LOL, that's good! You'll have to do it in Oct/Nov so when you get it on shore it freezes solid then throw temper tantrums trying to cut it.


----------



## Aaron441 (Mar 9, 2011)

We might be in trouble then. I've got guns, saws, and a dog, but I'm not sure I can find anybody else as stupid as those #######s to come with us.


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Mar 9, 2011)

Aaron441 said:


> We might be in trouble then. I've got guns, saws, and a dog, but I'm not sure I can find anybody else as stupid as those #######s to come with us.


 
Maybe we could find someone from Indiana? :jester:


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Mar 9, 2011)

Canthook Coasty said:


> Maybe we could find someone from Indiana? :jester:


 
Just what exactly are you trying to say Mr. Coatsy?


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Mar 9, 2011)

STEVEGODSEYJR said:


> Just what exactly are you trying to say Mr. Coatsy?


 
That if we had someone from Indiana on our crew, they would be able to help us find some real moron somewhere that we could pick on and make the but of jokes, cause us Michigan guys have tried nothing, and were all out of ideas.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Mar 9, 2011)

Canthook Coasty said:


> That if we had someone from Indiana on our crew, they would be able to help us find some real moron somewhere that we could pick on and make the but of jokes, cause us Michigan guys have tried nothing, and were all out of ideas.


 
count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 9, 2011)

Canthook Coasty said:


> Maybe we could find someone from Indiana? :jester:


 
I'm in!!


----------

